# rigs



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey could I get the numbers for the ram powell and the marlin rigs. Trying to plan a tuna trip sometime in Febuary, thanks


----------



## dun2run (Nov 22, 2012)

Ram: 29 03.651 88 05.503
Marlin: 29 06.467 87 56.617


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for the info we are looking to go at the end of febuary, just trying to find some good numbers and hopefully have a good trip if the weather holds up.


----------

